# Skiing and Pooping



## dmc (Aug 25, 2009)

Do you poop while you ski?
Do you use the lodge?  If so - which lodge is the nicest?
Do you wait to get home?


----------



## marcski (Aug 25, 2009)

Since I keep getting "locked out" of DMC's threads the last couple of days..and missed participating...I'm going to jump on this one before it gets clogged up...I mean locked up.  

I'm pretty regular...I hit the downstairs powder room within 30 minutes of waking most mornings....hence, I usually skip a visit to the porcelain office in base lodges.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gotta get it out.  I try to get up early at home and take care of business.  But if I have a cup of coffee on the way to the hill I need to take care of business before booting up.  Nothing worse than skiing with stomach cramps....

Great thread idea BTW...  :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Also, this thread will be full of shit in no time...


----------



## 2knees (Aug 25, 2009)

i really tend to avoid public crappers.  I have a serious fear of the shotgun shitter.  I crack spikes at work, obviously, but it pisses me off to no end when someone comes into the next stall while i'm getting busy and starts his own party.  wait 5 minutes till i'm done.  god damn.....

mixin stink and all that...... not for me.  not at all.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2009)

I try not to go in the lodge, I like the comfort of my own home.  Sometimes it's just unavoidable though.  

Sugarbush has a pretty nice bathroom in their lodge, which I think I've slayed at least once each time I've visited.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2009)

Isn't it "snowboarding and pooping" for you?


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Isn't it "snowboarding and pooping" for you?



I tend to use the word Skiing for everything... I'm wierd like that...  You slide down a hill standing up... your skiing...  

I have a secret bathroom at Hunter...  It's never used...  I use that if needed..

the worst is when i have to do a field crap...  i do carry TP when I'm in the BC....


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2009)

dmc said:


> I tend to use the word Skiing for everything... I'm wierd like that...  You slide down a hill standing up... your skiing...
> 
> I have a secret bathroom at Hunter...  It's never used...  I use that if needed..
> 
> the worst is when i have to do a field crap...  i do carry TP when I'm in the BC....



I know.  :wink:  Just being a lawyer-type.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

dmc said:


> Do you poop while you ski?
> Do you use the lodge?  If so - which lodge is the nicest?
> Do you wait to get home?



I've actually only had to crap a few times out of the nearly 1,000 days I've skied..if it's really bad I go in the lodge..I would go in the woods like I do hiking if need be and just wipe my ass with snow..

A couple years ago at Jackson Hole..I had a nice lunch with chili at the Casper lodge( about 1/3 of the way up the mountain)..and on my next run..I was in some woods near the top of the Gondola having a safety meeting..well the combination of chili and Mary Jane did something awful to my Bowels..so I skied about 1,000 vert back to the Casper lodge..tromped down the steps with my butt cheeks squeezed together and luckily there was an empty stall..if not..I would have dropped a duece in a broom closet..

As for #1s...I don't get men who use take off their skis and go in the lodge...since the entire mountain is our bathroom!!!!!..


----------



## Glenn (Aug 25, 2009)

I only had a handful of times this season that required a lodge dump. I papered down...always paper down kids. 

Last year, it was all day trips, aside from one week at the mountain and a few nights here and there. So...2 hours up...2 hours back...and a full day of skiing. Let me tell you..a pepto pill or two the night before was just enough to "shut down the system" for the day. Worked like a charm....and I never had that "oh man, I'm gonna SIMP! (ShitInMyPants)" feeling as I'm just outside of Colrain. MA in a "no bathroom along this road" zone...


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 25, 2009)

As a runner I got plenty of experience of having to find a place pronto. I am not phased by any bathroom or lack of for that matter. Have poo will travel.

This site is great, you guys talk about anything......:roll: :beer:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2009)

The bathroom in the movie Desperado always springs to mind when these kinds of threads happen.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2009)

you gotta go, ya gotta go, though I hope to never have that issue while running.  :blink:


and seeing how nothing is sacred in this thread; the problem with the lodge dump is not the public bathrooms themselves, that I could care less about.  It's that dropping trou with ski boots on when you're short like myself restricts 'spreadage'


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> As a runner I got plenty of experience of having to find a place pronto. I am not phased by any bathroom or lack of for that matter. Have poo will travel.
> 
> This site is great, you guys talk about anything......:roll: :beer:



We know all about you runners.....


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


> We know all about you runners.....
> 
> 2007 philly marathon. I was watching friends run. This unbelievably hot female runner is approaching the finish line. Wearing bunhuggers, classic eye candy. That is, until she goes by revealing the chocolate backside......


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 25, 2009)

*Sure as sh!t*

What other forum has such enlightening subjects as this?I am a lifer here for sure.I'm lucky to have the home hopper a meer 30 second drive down the road.I could actually ski their and hoof back but I like to smell up the truck on the way to drop off the goodies.


----------



## icedtea (Aug 25, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> Geoff said:
> 
> 
> > We know all about you runners.....
> ...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2009)

If you gotta, you gotta.  I just try and find one of the "nicer" condo/hotels prevalent in the base area of many resorts and use theirs!  Note:  Deer Valley excluded as their crappers are truely worldclass!


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2009)

I've barfed off of lifts before.....   I Kashmir I had to open the gondi door and barf....     The spice was a litttttttle toooooo spicey at lunch...


----------



## roark (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> As a runner I got plenty of experience of having to find a place pronto. I am not phased by any bathroom or lack of for that matter. Have poo will travel.
> 
> This site is great, you guys talk about anything......:roll: :beer:





Geoff said:


> We know all about you runners.....





tarponhead said:


> 2007 philly marathon. I was watching friends run. This unbelievably hot female runner is approaching the finish line. Wearing bunhuggers, classic eye candy. That is, until she goes by revealing the chocolate backside......





icedtea said:


> My younger sister's friends about 23 years old runs marathons and stuff...really hot body on this girl...
> 
> She has been known to shart herself on runs though..ha


This is why I have no aspirations to run really long distances.  3-5 miles is enough for me.

You guys really will talk about anything, won't you?


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 25, 2009)

I just go right off the chair! Maybe you remember a shot of me when the chair stopped short:





Now days I use the ski lift butt-vacuum!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 25, 2009)

It just so happens that I run a sewer and septic servicing business.
We have the contract to maintain the system for Caberfae Peaks, our local ski hill.
I can share first hand testimony that it is vital to be able to perform your necessary constitutional duties when necessary.  If this happens while you're skiing, so be it.


----------



## marcski (Aug 25, 2009)

dmc said:


> I've barfed off of lifts before.....   I Kashmir I had to open the gondi door and barf....     The spice was a litttttttle toooooo spicey at lunch...



Remind me never to ski under a lift again!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2009)

A 20-something chick rear-ended our truck on Rt 6 on Cape Cod.  Either the crash or me screaming at her induced the ol' gray leg for her.  The Troopers were taken back by the smell.  At first we thought our then 1 yr old son pooped during the impact.  I felt really bad for her after laughing my butt off.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I only had a handful of times this season that required a lodge dump. I papered down...always paper down kids.



The truly OCD among us can also use an alcohol-based hand sanitizer on the seat first.

The Europeans have an alternate solution:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 25, 2009)

This thread stinks!


I try to avoid using the crapper on mountain, sometimes the timing just doesn't work out and you gotta go. Especially after lots of Chinese food and drinking the night before ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2009)

As seen at Sugarbush:


----------



## marcski (Aug 25, 2009)

I have an Alta shirt....the front is just the snowflake... the back is a pic of a snow covered mountain and in large letters it says:

"I LOVE BIG DUMPS"


Now that rings true to me...anyway you take it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


> We know all about you runners.....



I think it was the 1996 Boston Marathon. Ute Pippig won. We were hanging in Kenmore square watching the runners and Ute had brown trail running down her legs. Everyone was cheering "Yaaaay, ohhhh, yaaaay ..."


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


> The Europeans have an alternate solution:




How does that work? High altitude bombing?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 25, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> How does that work? High altitude bombing?



squat, like when chicks pee in the parking lot outside bars. :-D


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> i really tend to avoid public crappers.  I have a serious fear of the shotgun shitter.  I crack spikes at work, obviously, but it pisses me off to no end when someone comes into the next stall while i'm getting busy and starts his own party.  wait 5 minutes till i'm done.  god damn.....
> 
> mixin stink and all that...... not for me.  not at all.



No kidding! I used to work in an office with a total of 5 men, but there were 2 stalls. It seemed like half the time I was in there somebody would come in and use the other one. Come on, there was only 5 of us! Wait 5 minutes. Pissed me off big time.

As for ski areas, rarely but if you gotta go you gotta go. And I have yet to encounter nice facilites at a ski area.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 25, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> How does that work? High altitude bombing?



more like carpet bombing probably.  If 1 in 5 hits the target, i'd be pretty happy.  

and yes, collateral damage is simply a fact of war.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> This site is great, you guys talk about anything......:roll: :beer:



That's part of the reason I like this site...I'll show you the mens room on the side of Switchback this season...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

:blink:





Geoff said:


> We know all about you runners.....



I saw that before..crazy but pretty common...


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


> The truly OCD among us can also use an alcohol-based hand sanitizer on the seat first.
> 
> The Europeans have an alternate solution:



Had to use one of those in Korea...  Saw it and suddenly - didn't have to go anymore...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> This thread stinks!
> 
> ...



I have giggled so hard reading this thread...so I disagree with your statement..I think it's good...very very good...:flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> No kidding! I used to work in an office with a total of 5 men, but there were 2 stalls. It seemed like half the time I was in there somebody would come in and use the other one. Come on, there was only 5 of us! Wait 5 minutes. Pissed me off big time.
> 
> As for ski areas, rarely but if you gotta go you gotta go. And I have yet to encounter nice facilites at a ski area.



Imagine what prison bathrooms are like...and there was this spanish joint which went out of business that used to serve up these great $4.95 lunch specials which consisted of 3 scoops of rice..a scoop of beans..sauce and some sort of protein..anyway this one time I was sitting with a family about an hour later and my stomach felt weird and I started sweating....well I pretended to go in the storage area to find a picture ran to the Hopper(That's what old PA dutch people call it) and then came back...then about 2 minutes later..I was showing them pictures and I felt some pain in my stomach and started sweating again....round two...I felt hollow afterthat..


One thing I think about is that the elite wealthy people who act like their shit doesn't stink are in denial..cause their shit smells just as bad as Joe 6-pack..shit does not know class...it


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Imagine what prison bathrooms are like...and there was this spanish joint which went out of business that used to serve up these great $4.95 lunch specials which consisted of 3 scoops of rice..a scoop of beans..sauce and some sort of protein..anyway this one time I was sitting with a family about an hour later and my stomach felt weird and I started sweating....well I pretended to go in the storage area to find a picture ran to the Hopper(That's what old PA dutch people call it) and then came back...then about 2 minutes later..I was showing them pictures and I felt some pain in my stomach and started sweating again....round two...I felt hollow afterthat..



Want to feel hollow?  Try the saline laxative before a colonoscopy....  wet and wild my friend.....


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll show you the mens room on the side of Switchback this season...




School bus?


As an aside, I wish switchback wasn't a terain park. That trail would be sweet minus all those monkey bars......:uzi:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2009)

dmc said:


> Had to use one of those in Korea...  Saw it and suddenly - didn't have to go anymore...



I spent so much time in Europe at one point that I got used to them.   The trick is to remove pants & underwear so you don't drop a load in the wrong spot accidentally.


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I spent so much time in Europe at one point that I got used to them.   The trick is to remove pants & underwear so you don't drop a load in the wrong spot accidentally.



I think "western" toilets are more the norm now...   When i was in India... We saw someone took a dump in the middle of the floor...  Just in the middle of the bathroom...  I almost pucked...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2009)

With this thread, the board has hit another new low...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2009)

dmc said:


> yeah... i'm such a bad person...
> 
> whatever...  deal with it...



this is no different than this ever popular thread...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/30339-posting-throne.html


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2009)

dmc said:


> I think "western" toilets are more the norm now...   When i was in India... We saw someone took a dump in the middle of the floor...  Just in the middle of the bathroom...  I almost pucked...



On the Autoroutes in France, the toilet stalls in the rest areas have icons on them.   The 'western' toilets have a circle.   The Euro ones have two footprints.   The farther south you go in Europe, the more prevalent the squat dumper toilet.   In Germany, you usually have bathroom attendents who sterilize every crapper after every use.   Worth the tip money.

I've been off the beaten track a lot in Southern France, Italy, and Spain/Portugal.   The typical gas station or bar toilet is the old school squat kind.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> School bus?
> 
> 
> As an aside, I wish switchback wasn't a terain park. That trail would be sweet minus all those monkey bars......:uzi:



Sidewinder is the terrain park..and don't tell anybody but it's the last place with fresh cord cause the jibhonks sleep late..ya heard..


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sidewinder is the terrain park..and don't tell anybody but it's the last place with fresh cord cause the jibhonks sleep late..ya heard..



Same at Hunter... Except with POw...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't believe this thread has gotten to 6 pages.

Who wants to bet that we push it further (the thread, I mean . . . )


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2009)

6 pages?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 25, 2009)

dmc said:


> 6 pages?



I've got three, depends on your page settings.

Instead of bumping we "push" this thread.


----------



## marcski (Aug 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> this is no different than this ever popular thread...
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/30339-posting-throne.html



Acutally, the difference is the Posting from Throne thread was started by TrekChick...and as we all know...women's shit just don't stink!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 25, 2009)

i cant wait to go home and drop trou.

i feel a spiritual movement coming.


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2009)

marcski said:


> Acutally, the difference is the Posting from Throne thread was started by TrekChick...and as we all know...women's shit just don't stink!



Since i got back from Korea - I've stunk....  
My system worked like a clock there...  One fast food meal in the airport and it all goes to hell...

So - At Tuckerman and other BC adventures that last the night.. I tend to eat stuff that binds me a bit...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

dmc said:


> Same at Hunter... Except with POw...



it's like that with pow two...I got fresh turns  behind the wallride like an hour after opening shazam


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> I can't believe this thread has gotten to 6 pages.
> 
> Who wants to bet that we push it further (the thread, I mean . . . )



I want it to hit 22 pages..so I'll keep it going with poo storys..


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2009)

dmc said:


> Difference is - I started it...  And the mods are pissed at me now...
> 
> Thats how it goes here...   i feel a thread lock coming on...
> 
> i get the feeling Trailboss never really liked me anyway...   waaaaaaaaaaaaaah.....



Don't sweat it man.  Keep being you dmc.  :beer:


----------



## mondeo (Aug 25, 2009)

Once I hit the chairlift, I forget about bodily functions. I've had days where I've sorta had to relieve myself while booting up but missed the bathroom between booting up and getting on the chair, and last 6 hours of skiing without issue. At that point I'll just hold it in to avoid the lodge. They're fairly sketchy at Killington.


----------



## catskills (Aug 25, 2009)

Sound like a job for the poo man.  If there is poo on the mountain this guy will find it.


----------



## icedtea (Aug 25, 2009)

at festivals i tend to wait until right after cleaning...nothing like a nice dump on a freshly scrubbed bowl after a night of partying


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2009)

Good to see the summer dump thread is live and well. Last season, while riding the gondy up at Snobasin, I dubbed it the "Rogue Turd". You know, yer feeling fine, skiing yer tits off, and it comes outta nowhere, that overwhelming urge in a minutes time and you feel like you have 30 seconds to abort it and yer nowhere near a crapper. It's the most agonizing slide to the nearest lodge, having to frequently stop to
 clench wince and squint. Then, as you get to the bottom you ride yer skis over the cement, dismount and walk like you have a pole in yer butt into the bathroom. Yer sooooo close now. Quickly you see the first open stall and practically fall into it, fumbling with the pants while proceedng to sit down, all within about 10 seconds, and all the while praying that the previous tenant left it presentable. Beads of sweat pouring off yer brow and then........ the intense pain and pressure disappear. It's the closest a man will ever come to experiencing childbirth........that and passing a kidney stone.


----------



## playoutside (Aug 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


> The Europeans have an alternate solution:


 

Never saw these in Europe, but saw cruder ones in the Philippines.  More like holes in the ground with markers for your feet.

Saw a strange thing when I was working at an AFB in the Philippines...bathrooms on base had US-style toilets, I close the stall door and there is a big sign on the back of the door that says "Do not stand on toilet seats"  Guess the locals treated the toilet the same as the holes in the ground!!  I did see shoe prints on the toilet seat more than once.


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 25, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> With this thread, the board has hit another new low...



Great, the only thing I have actual experience at and can contribute on this site and the Mod gives me the wamme....:smash:


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sidewinder is the terrain park..and don't tell anybody but it's the last place with fresh cord cause the jibhonks sleep late..ya heard..



_Sidewinder_, not Switchback (I like switchback a LOT). My bad. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn, I actually had to work all day and now I feel left out of the thread...

Anyway, if I have to go, I pit stop in the lodge.  No big deal to me.


----------



## faceplant (Aug 25, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Good to see the summer dump thread is live and well. Last season, while riding the gondy up at Snobasin, I dubbed it the "Rogue Turd". You know, yer feeling fine, skiing yer tits off, and it comes outta nowhere, that overwhelming urge in a minutes time and you feel like you have 30 seconds to abort it and yer nowhere near a crapper. It's the most agonizing slide to the nearest lodge, having to frequently stop to
> clench wince and squint. Then, as you get to the bottom you ride yer skis over the cement, dismount and walk like you have a pole in yer butt into the bathroom. Yer sooooo close now. Quickly you see the first open stall and practically fall into it, fumbling with the pants while proceedng to sit down, all within about 10 seconds, and all the while praying that the previous tenant left it presentable. Beads of sweat pouring off yer brow and then........ the intense pain and pressure disappear. It's the closest a man will ever come to experiencing childbirth........that and passing a kidney stone.



ftw

moe ghoul-  you have the soul of a poet

my hats off to you sir


.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


>



I dont think I could use that.  From those heights I may miss, and then would not really feel like cleaning that mess up.

Plus, there are some that require a little more "effort", I think I would need something to brace myself or lean against.

But the biggest thing is, were do i place my laptop?:wink:


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


>



Seriously, Europe is how many hundreds of years ahead of us, and *THIS* is the best they could come up with? I'd rather piss in a trough with 20 of my closest NASCAR buds! :-D


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 25, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Seriously, Europe is how many hundreds of years ahead of us, and *THIS* is the best they could come up with? I'd rather piss in a trough with 20 of my closest NASCAR buds! :-D


Could be worse, but at least I could see this design evolving into a ski in/out model.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Could be worse, but at least I could see this design evolving into a ski in/out model.



That would be no problem for me.  I can take a piss anywhere!  And I have only found a few crappers that have made me decide to wait, and almost all were of the portable variety.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> I'd rather piss in a trough with 20 of my closest NASCAR buds! :-D



Unfortunately the new owners of New Hampshire Motor Speedway "classed" the place up a bit last year and took out the troughs and replaced them with individual urinals much to the chagrin of many of the "regulars" that goto the races there I might add


----------



## andyzee (Aug 26, 2009)

I do it in the woods. May be cold, but the snow is great for wiping and actually the coldness is refreshing and wakes you up after blueberries and Jaeger.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Could be worse, but at least I could see this design evolving into a ski in/out model.




those are pretty common place in Amsterdam, minus the the part 'covering' the guys mid section.  you were essentially completely exposed.  I used them several times as even as a paying customer in a bar, they still wanted 50 cents to a buck out of you to take a leak.   Those portable urinals were a response to people pissing in alleys.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 26, 2009)

I will say, Mt. Snow has a good number of crappers in the main base lodge. If one is a bit sketchy, there are usually a few others to choose from. 

That's one thing I always enjoyed about staying in slope side condos: "I gotta dump...I'm going back to the condo..."


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> those are pretty common place in Amsterdam, minus the the part 'covering' the guys mid section.  you were essentially completely exposed.  I used them several times as even as a paying customer in a bar, they still wanted 50 cents to a buck out of you to take a leak.   Those portable urinals were a response to people pissing in alleys.



Exactly. When I was in Paris (albeit 17 years ago), the world was their urinal. I remember walking by a guy in the subway and everybody laughed because I didn't even realize he was peeing... right on the steps in the exit/entrance. Granted, there probably still is a large portion who forgo paying to pee and just whip it out anyway. Nothing like the smell of a mass improv urinal while you're sight-seeing. uke: Thanks, guys! :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> those are pretty common place in Amsterdam, minus the the part 'covering' the guys mid section.  you were essentially completely exposed.  I used them several times as even as a paying customer in a bar, they still wanted 50 cents to a buck out of you to take a leak.   Those portable urinals were a response to people pissing in alleys.



When I was in Amsterdam back in 2001....there were people urinating in the street like crazy...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2009)

Had both temporary:





And permanent ones:









To me it's seems a bit ridiculous to have to pay to relieve oneself.  I can understand restricting restroom use to patrons, but to make your customers pay to go?  Business owners deserve to have people pissing in the alleys next to their establishments.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> To me it's seems a bit ridiculous to have to pay to relieve oneself.  I can understand restricting restroom use to patrons, but to make your customers pay to go?  Business owners deserve to have people pissing in the alleys next to their establishments.



Seriously, they're lucky people don't whip it out and piss on the bar.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Seriously, they're lucky people don't whip it out and piss on the bar.



Ahhh, 25 cent beer night at The Clubhouse up near Cornell.  Many a person has pissed at that bar.  Nasty....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 26, 2009)

best lodge for dropping trow and sitting down...Snowbasin for sure.  

One of the worst places I had to go last year was at the top of the Jackson Tram...composting toilet...could feel the cool, smelly breeze rushing past my junk.  I'm not squeamish about it either...its gotta be pretty nasty to get to me...10 years of playing rugby you end up in some pretty nasty porta pottys...especially at tournaments...20 teams, 25 players per team...500 dudes using a handfull of green coffins on a hot steamy day....mmmmm.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 26, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> Great, the only thing I have actual experience at and can contribute on this site and the Mod gives me the wamme....:smash:



Geesh, lighten up people!  It was a joke.  :wink:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 26, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That would be no problem for me.  I can take a piss anywhere!  And I have only found a few crappers that have made me decide to wait, and almost all were of the portable variety.



I have an English buddy who grew up attending that drunken spectacle called the football match.  It's a constant drizzle so everybody wears long London Fog-style rain coats.   The drunks will give you a "hot pocket".   They whip it out, stick it in your raincoat pocket, and let 'er fly.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> One of the worst places I had to go last year was at the top of the Jackson Tram...composting toilet...could feel the cool, smelly breeze rushing past my junk.



Not a fan of the composting toilet.  There is a reason running water was invented.  Portojohns have their place in the world, but 'green toilets' where water is available, do not.  

The rest area in Mass on 95 in Salisbury has the same thing.  I'll wait until I'm on route 1 and stop somewhere else.


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 26, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Geesh, lighten up people!  It was a joke.  :wink:



I know it was. It was my weak attempt at humor. Should have used a different emoticon.


----------



## x10003q (Aug 26, 2009)

Generally I am in tune with the US atomic clock. It really pisses off the wife. But sometimes when skiing out west, there are issues on the slopes. The time changes, altitude increases, food, and alcohol consumption sometimes causes the clock to get out of synch. Without question the best top of the mountain facility I have used is in the Seattle Ridge Lodge at Sun Valley. It reminded me of one of those $500,000 membership country clubs that I have played at (business invitations) that wouldn't let me in even if I had the money. There was marble every where, yet the floors were never wet. There was some low music playing, good size stalls with plenty of hooks, and so clean I thought about taking taking off my ski boots. I think the floors were heated. The place was heaven.

The worst are the 2 wooden outhouses at the top of the Straight Brook Quad at the top of Gore Mountain. Thankfully I have never had to drop a duce in those bad boys.


----------



## Skimaine (Aug 26, 2009)

Another "shit while running" story.

On our high school track team we had a very good 800 guy.  One day he runs a great race and wins the event with a personal best.  He crosses the finish line and exclaims "I shit my pants!" for all to hear.  We are roaring with laughter.  The track coach trying to smooth things over says "Yea you really ran a great race".   The kid says "No I really shit my pants".   I never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 26, 2009)

Used the squat crapper in Italy right across the street from where Romeo was crooning for  Juliet.Maybe he was asking to use her hopper?The weirdest one I used was on a train in China.Simply a toilet seat over a hole in the train car.You looked tight down through and fertilized the tracks.Pretty airy dump though!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2009)

SIKSKIER said:


> Used the squat crapper in Italy right across the street from where Romeo was crooning for  Juliet.Maybe he was asking to use her hopper?The weirdest one I used was on a train in China.Simply a toilet seat over a hole in the train car.You looked tight down through and fertilized the tracks.Pretty airy dump though!





No courtesy flush needed there! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2009)

SIKSKIER said:


> Used the squat crapper in Italy right across the street from where Romeo was crooning for  Juliet.Maybe he was asking to use her hopper?The weirdest one I used was on a train in China.Simply a toilet seat over a hole in the train car.You looked tight down through and fertilized the tracks.Pretty airy dump though!



As recently as the early 70's, the WC on the trains on the NJ Transit Shore line had the same thing. You'd step on the flush pedal and get a view of the stones on the tracks below.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 26, 2009)

SIKSKIER said:


> The weirdest one I used was on a train in China.Simply a toilet seat over a hole in the train car.You looked tight down through and fertilized the tracks.Pretty airy dump though!



I've ridden local trains in Italy and Spain that are like that.


----------



## faceplant (Aug 26, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I dont think I could use that.  From those heights I may miss, and then would not really feel like cleaning that mess up



no prob if you just bring along some of this 'scrotum scrub'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLlGcNlseR0

(nsfw)


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2009)

SIKSKIER said:


> The weirdest one I used was on a train in China.Simply a toilet seat over a hole in the train car.You looked tight down through and fertilized the tracks.Pretty airy dump though!



that would give me instant stage fright, probably with a side of vertigo.  no thanks :blink:


----------



## skidmarks (Aug 27, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> best lodge for dropping trow and sitting down...Snowbasin for sure.



Snowbasin's crappers are first class as is their lodges!


----------



## skidmarks (Aug 27, 2009)

*Icelands Hi Tech WC*


----------



## JimG. (Aug 27, 2009)

dmc said:


> Do you poop while you ski?
> Do you use the lodge?  If so - which lodge is the nicest?
> Do you wait to get home?



Well, at least nobody has admitted that they actually "poop while they ski".


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

Fixed



skidmarks said:


> Snowbasin's crappers are first class as is their lodges!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd be sketched out if I saw someone taking pictures in the bathroom./


----------



## skidmarks (Aug 30, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd be sketched out if I saw someone taking pictures in the bathroom./



I do have a great POV camera!


----------



## Mapnut (Aug 31, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> No kidding! I used to work in an office with a total of 5 men, but there were 2 stalls. It seemed like half the time I was in there somebody would come in and use the other one. Come on, there was only 5 of us! Wait 5 minutes. Pissed me off big time.



I really don't understand this attitude.  You're sitting there in your own cloud, and you'd make someone wait 5 minutes, in what might be considerable discomfort, rather than  contribute a little to your cloud from the other side of a partition?  
(I thought this thread might need a flame war to be really monumental.)

About the squat toilets, I've read that they're really much healthier (with respect to your bowels, not sanitation) because mankind evolved to poop by squatting and hasn't adapted to sitting on a throne yet.  Therefore Western toilets can be blamed for Western society's digestive maladjustments. (Glad to know it isn't coffee).

I'm surprised no one has bragged up Ski Sundown's base lodge yet, with the restrooms just inside the main entrance.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2009)

Mapnut said:


> I'm surprised no one has bragged up Ski Sundown's base lodge yet, with the restrooms just inside the main entrance.



that is key..alot of ski areas have their bathrooms down a flight of steps in the basement


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mapnut said:


> I'm surprised no one has bragged up Ski Sundown's base lodge yet, with the restrooms just inside the main entrance.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> that is key..alot of ski areas have their bathrooms down a flight of steps in the basement



Actually, i have a complaint about the bathrooms  at Sundown.  Some of the doors on the stalls do not lock due to some misalignment in the partition system.  I have to prop my ski bag against the door while I am releasing the evil and changing into my ski gear.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Actually, i have a complaint about the bathrooms  at Sundown.  Some of the doors on the stalls do not lock due to some misalignment in the partition system.  I have to prop my ski bag against the door while I am releasing the evil and changing into my ski gear.



Changing into ski gear in a ski area bathroom= Epic Fail...I always change into my ski gear at work/home..


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Changing into ski gear in a ski area bathroom= Epic Fail...I always change into my ski gear at work/home..



dude, walking out of the corp hq in ski gear is epic fail for work.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Changing into ski gear in a ski area bathroom= Epic Fail...I always change into my ski gear at work/home..





Grassi21 said:


> dude, walking out of the corp hq in ski gear is epic fail for work.



Call me crazy, but I think there is some middle ground between the office and the crapper where you can change. :idea:


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 31, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Call me crazy, but I think there is some middle ground between the office and the crapper where you can change. :idea:



i have also changed in the car.  but that is between work and yoga.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i have also changed in the car.  but that is between work and yoga.



LOL..well some don't like driving to skiing in their ski pants..


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> LOL..well some don't like driving to skiing in their ski pants..


 
So just put your long underware on ahead of time, and you're good to go in the lodge for the rest!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> dude, walking out of the corp hq in ski gear is epic fail for work.



LOL...wasn't thinking that..as my work has 4 employees and I wear sneakers to work..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> So just put your long underware on ahead of time, and you're good to go in the lodge for the rest!



I've seen that before at Blue...and also a dude in the Killington parking lot in his tightie whitys..lol


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've seen that before at Blue...and also a dude in the Killington parking lot in his tightie whitys..lol



i dropped my pants in front of bvibert and sev one day.  i think i was a bit safe at the time.  funny scene.  :lol:  thankfully i was rocker some under armour compression shorts.


----------



## trtaylor (Aug 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> dude, walking out of the corp hq in ski gear is epic fail for work.



NSR...but one of the funniest commercials out there for those of us that have been known to sneak out of the office.


----------



## severine (Aug 31, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> So just put your long underware on ahead of time, and you're good to go in the lodge for the rest!


When I saw this, I thought of this:



Grassi21 said:


> i dropped my pants in front of bvibert and sev one day.  i think i was a bit safe at the time.  funny scene.  :lol:  thankfully i was rocker some under armour compression shorts.


:lol: I was a little shocked at first but it's really very silly.  Then again, I used to get all embarrassed about stripping out of my ski pants down to my base layer pants and long-sleeved top in the lodge to change into sweats.  But I don't have Grassi's phenomenal physique so what can I say?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 31, 2009)

severine said:


> When I saw this, I thought of this:
> 
> 
> :lol: I was a little shocked at first but it's really very silly.  Then again, I used to get all embarrassed about stripping out of my ski pants down to my base layer pants and long-sleeved top in the lodge to change into sweats.  But I don't have Grassi's phenomenal physique so what can I say?



well, there is a little more to my physique after being laid up for 3 weeks with my tailbone. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2009)

trtaylor said:


> NSR...but one of the funniest commercials out there for those of us that have been known to sneak out of the office.



pretty funny..


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> well, there is a little more to my physique after being laid up for 3 weeks with my tailbone. :lol:


 
Just a bigger fuel tank for the Luuuuuv machine! Boom-chocka-wow-wow.... 8)


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Just a bigger fuel tank for the Luuuuuv machine! Boom-chocka-wow-wow.... 8)



8)


----------



## Mapnut (Aug 31, 2009)

Worst thread hijack I ever saw.  There we were talking about poop and now it's just about changing clothes!  Let's get the discussion back in the gutter where it belongs.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## snowmonster (Aug 31, 2009)

Irving gas stations have the cleanest rest rooms in Maine. They even have plants in there.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 31, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Irving gas stations have the cleanest rest rooms in Maine. They even have plants in there.



Do they have Irving gas stations at the ski areas?


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 31, 2009)

^ Ahhhh, yes. I should have clarified that the trip from wherever to Newry or Carrabasset Valley is long and a pitstop is inevitable.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 31, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


>


And the slightly less popular:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## severine (Aug 31, 2009)

I didn't know that apples poop.

wa-loaf, you crack me up!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


>



Yup, they all just sh$t like us guys do


----------



## ccskier (Aug 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> A 20-something chick rear-ended our truck on Rt 6 on Cape Cod.  Either the crash or me screaming at her induced the ol' gray leg for her.  The Troopers were taken back by the smell.  At first we thought our then 1 yr old son pooped during the impact.  I felt really bad for her after laughing my butt off.



That is awesome.


----------



## ccskier (Aug 31, 2009)

Jay Peak Stateside lodges are the worst dumping stations.  I have used them many times.  The F-ing stall walls are real low, Steve W if you read this note please.  It is hard to wipe with boots and all of you stuff on, have to stand up a bit.  If anyone is in there it is awkward.  I can drop deuces pretty much anywhere there is shit tickets.  Also, a fan of the aqua dump, if you have spent time on a boat without a head it probably has happened to you.  Just have tpo swim fast.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 1, 2009)

ccskier said:


> Also, a fan of the aqua dump, if you have spent time on a boat without a head it probably has happened to you.  Just have tpo swim fast.



LMAO! I've never heard of that before. Sounds challenging. Must be downright impossible with reah......


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


>


 
They poop, it just doesn't stink!! Or so they think!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


>



Years ago I had a female friend of mine tell me, "Girls don't fart...we just sit next to dogs that do."


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 1, 2009)

14 pages on topic, I'm calling a top to this thread as the cool weather rolls in and thoughts get back to more skiing/riding and less pooping. RIP, poop thread..............until next summer.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 1, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 14 pages on topic, I'm calling a top to this thread as the cool weather rolls in and thoughts get back to more skiing/riding and less pooping. RIP, poop thread..............until next summer.




Say it ain't so, Moe.

:sad:


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 1, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 14 pages on topic, I'm calling a top to this thread as the cool weather rolls in and thoughts get back to more skiing/riding and less pooping. RIP, poop thread..............until next summer.


 
A stop to the poopage thread, so decries *Pepto*-*Bis-Moe* !


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

We need Moe poop!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 1, 2009)

the only piles I'm interested in are piles of snow.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 1, 2009)

Mapnut said:


> About the squat toilets, I've read that they're really much healthier (with respect to your bowels, not sanitation) because mankind evolved to poop by squatting and hasn't adapted to sitting on a throne yet.  Therefore Western toilets can be blamed for Western society's digestive maladjustments. (Glad to know it isn't coffee).



I've read the same thing.  On the throne toilets, you don't squat below parallel, and the colon doesn't competely unkink, which can cause incomplete emptying and can lead to some digestive troubles.


----------



## severine (Sep 1, 2009)

In a lot of "uncivilized" cultures, they spend a good portion of their lives in squatting positions. That's generally how they work (no chairs), give birth, etc. In some ways, they're healthier than we are. We've gotten lazy...

Then again, with my partially-torn ACL, I can't get in that position and expect to get up again.  My knee doesn't much like anything less than about an 80-75 degree angle at this point.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 1, 2009)

severine said:


> In a lot of "uncivilized" cultures, they spend a good portion of their lives in squatting positions. That's generally how they work (no chairs), give birth, etc. In some ways, they're healthier than we are. We've gotten lazy...
> 
> Then again, with my partially-torn ACL, I can't get in that position and expect to get up again.  My knee doesn't much like anything less than about an 80-75 degree angle at this point.


 
What, no poop content?! Blasphemy!!


----------



## severine (Sep 1, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> What, no poop content?! Blasphemy!!



I mentioned childbirth--isn't that yucky enough?


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 1, 2009)

severine said:


> I mentioned childbirth--isn't that yucky enough?


 
Well if we're talkin Meconium than I suppose so!! I just reminded myself of a good moment!  Yea no more diapers!!  :-D   AND the first day of school for my 11 yo today, accompanied by the first day of missed school bus!! :-x


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 1, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 14 pages on topic, I'm calling a top to this thread as the cool weather rolls in and thoughts get back to more skiing/riding and less pooping. RIP, poop thread..............until next summer.



With winter on the way we can finally give TR's on the subject!


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 14 pages on topic, I'm calling a top to this thread as the cool weather rolls in and thoughts get back to more skiing/riding and less pooping. RIP, poop thread..............until next summer.



You can't tell me what I can talk about and what I can't talk about...  The board decides based on posts...

If I want to talk about pooping and skiing... then so be it...

What are you some kind of shti blocker?

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

severine said:


> I mentioned childbirth--isn't that yucky enough?



Dont know... Dont care to know...  Unless you pooped during child birth..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 1, 2009)

dmc said:


> Dont know... Dont care to know...  Unless you pooped during child birth..



As many do......


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> As many do......



I bet they do....  blech...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 1, 2009)

dmc said:


> I bet they do....  blech...



Have a good trip


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Have a good trip


I'm going to barf on the plane...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 1, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'm going to barf on the plane...



I can contribute to a "Flying and Barfing" thread


----------



## faceplant (Sep 1, 2009)

hey hows about a rousing poop showtune!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99kHuTOJ94o

yessir, a real classic


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I can contribute to a "Flying and Barfing" thread



I never barfed on a plane...   But I heard someone barfing in the row in front of me once..  

I have barfed from a lift before...  Got a little on my skis...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 1, 2009)

dmc said:


> I never barfed on a plane...   But I heard someone barfing in the row in front of me once..
> 
> I have barfed from a lift before...  Got a little on my skis...



i saw a big ole drunk redneck that was scared to fly.  puked within the first 15 minutes of a 2 hr flight.

ps - he was sitting across the row from me.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 1, 2009)

dmc said:


> I never barfed on a plane...   But I heard someone barfing in the row in front of me once..
> 
> I have barfed from a lift before...  Got a little on my skis...





Grassi21 said:


> i saw a big ole drunk redneck that was scared to fly.  puked within the first 15 minutes of a 2 hr flight.
> 
> ps - he was sitting across the row from me.



I admit to filling the "lunch bag" that was in the pouch of the seat back on one of those tour planes over the Grand Canyon. Felt like I was on a flying yo-yo.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 2, 2009)

I took a dump on a plane once. I only recomend it unless you absolutely can't wait until you get to the airport.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 2, 2009)

I have seen my share of aerial barfing in my time.

Used to fly into the Rockies on small (50 passenger) turboprops until I wised up to the fact they were big vomitoriums. Better to have a car anyway.

I once had a woman sit down in the seat next to me who immediately examined the complimentary doggie bag. Disappointed, she pulled out a good supply of half gallon ziplock bags. 

She filled 3 of them.

I don't miss flying for my job.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 3, 2009)

My son when he was about 15 months old, almost 2 years ago, when we were on our way out to Utah, came down with the stomach bug on the Chicago-Salt lake City leg of the trip.  Maybe 25/30 minutes out of O'Haire, BAM, projectile puke over himself, my wife, and the guy in the seat directly behind my son     Not a pretty site/smell.  I actually when the flight was over tipped the flight attendants $20 each for their help in cleaning things up AND gave, what turned out to be the very nice man with kids of similiar ages to mine, $50 for his dry cleaning bill.

That was NOT a good flight


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> My son when he was about 15 months old, almost 2 years ago, when we were on our way out to Utah, came down with the stomach bug on the Chicago-Salt lake City leg of the trip.  Maybe 25/30 minutes out of O'Haire, BAM, projectile puke over himself, my wife, and the guy in the seat directly behind my son     Not a pretty site/smell.  I actually when the flight was over tipped the flight attendants $20 each for their help in cleaning things up AND gave, what turned out to be the very nice man with kids of similiar ages to mine, $50 for his dry cleaning bill.
> 
> That was NOT a good flight



Wow..I sort of think they should have special family flights for people with young children..on a flight from Oakland to Philly a few years back, a mother changed her babies diaper in the seat directly across the row from me because everybody had to remain in their seats..I almost puked but it was a good time to fart a few times as my smell blended in with the babies..


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..I sort of think they should have special family flights for people with young children..on a flight from Oakland to Philly a few years back, a mother changed her babies diaper in the seat directly across the row from me because everybody had to remain in their seats..I almost puked but it was a good time to fart a few times as my smell blended in with the babies..



I can't imagine the bathroom would have been all that much more manageable. We flew to Antigua when my daughter was 9 months old for my SIL's wedding. It was a challenge.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 3, 2009)

severine said:


> I can't imagine the bathroom would have been all that much more manageable. We flew to Antigua when my daughter was 9 months old for my SIL's wedding. It was a challenge.



Yup, those airplane bathrooms don't exactly come equipped with fold down changing tables (unless of course you count the toilet seat  )

For that reason alone, whenever I fly with my kids now, I won't complain if they tell me that they have to get up 15 times during the flight and use the bathroom.  So much easier than having to do a diaper change at 35,000ft!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> My son when he was about 15 months old, almost 2 years ago, when we were on our way out to Utah, came down with the stomach bug on the Chicago-Salt lake City leg of the trip.  Maybe 25/30 minutes out of O'Haire, BAM, projectile puke over himself, my wife, and the guy in the seat directly behind my son     Not a pretty site/smell.  I actually when the flight was over tipped the flight attendants $20 each for their help in cleaning things up AND gave, what turned out to be the very nice man with kids of similiar ages to mine, $50 for his dry cleaning bill.
> 
> That was NOT a good flight



Many years ago when my oldest daughter was 4 years old, we were doing a trip to Germany with my parents and siblings. The whole roots thing to visit relatives on the continent. Anyway, while we were waiting to board the 7PM flight from Newark to Heathrow, my dad fed my daughter a whole bag of gummy worms, thinking he was being a good grandpa. Needless to say what made a projectile appearance an hour or two into the flight. 

I must say that the United Airlines flight attendants were super in helping to clean me/my daughter/her mom up. They even took my daughter into the lavatory and washed the gummy mess out of her hair.


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 3, 2009)

Strange. I've been flying on business for 30 years and never saw that. Have heard stories though.





JimG. said:


> I have seen my share of aerial barfing in my time.
> 
> Used to fly into the Rockies on small (50 passenger) turboprops until I wised up to the fact they were big vomitoriums. Better to have a car anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 3, 2009)

trtaylor said:


> Strange. I've been flying on business for 30 years and never saw that. Have heard stories though.



I can be a magnet for bad flying stories.

I took a commuter flight from Souix City, SD to St. Louis once that was more like a roller coaster ride. You literally could not stand up during the flight. Drinks were flying everywhere. The 4 folks behind me had never flown before and were petrified. The flight attendant thought it would be a good time to amuse them with sky diving stories. They had to be pried out of their seats with crowbars when we landed.

On another commuter flight, I had another barfmeister next to me with ziplock bags (yes, it happened to me more than once). She was soooooo sick I felt sorry for her. We landed and her relief was visible until I had the unpleasant task of informing her that this was just a stop over on the way to her final destination.
She was puking again before the plane had even left the ground.

No, I do not miss flying at all.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2009)

JimG. said:


> No, I do not miss flying at all.



With stories like that who could blame you.

I've only flown a few times, one of the times ties back into the thread topic.  We had just backed away from the terminal and started towards the runway when all of the sudden a guy comes running up the aisle towards the bathroom, much to the displeasure of the stewardess who was chasing after him.  Turns out he wasn't feeling well and had crapped his pants.  Once he was done in the bathroom he tried to go back to his seat like nothing was wrong and insist that he was fine to fly.  They practically had to get security to remove the guy.  My parents were sitting right behind him and said the smell was horrible.  Needless to say that we had to go back to the terminal so that they could unload Mr. crap pants and his wife and kids (imagine telling that story to your friends when you finally get back home :lol: ) and let the cleaning crew come in and decontaminate the plane.  It was an interesting way to start a vacation to say the least.


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> With stories like that who could blame you.
> 
> I've only flown a few times, one of the times ties back into the thread topic.  We had just backed away from the terminal and started towards the runway when all of the sudden a guy comes running up the aisle towards the bathroom, much to the displeasure of the stewardess who was chasing after him.  Turns out he wasn't feeling well and had crapped his pants.  Once he was done in the bathroom he tried to go back to his seat like nothing was wrong and insist that he was fine to fly.  They practically had to get security to remove the guy.  My parents were sitting right behind him and said the smell was horrible.  Needless to say that we had to go back to the terminal so that they could unload Mr. crap pants and his wife and kids (imagine telling that story to your friends when you finally get back home :lol: ) and let the cleaning crew come in and decontaminate the plane.  It was an interesting way to start a vacation to say the least.



The clean-up crew in full Hazmat suits were interesting to say the least. Quite the experience.

BTW, if you do crap your pants on the plane, tying a sweatshirt around your waist doesn't hide the evidence. Just an FYI...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2009)

severine said:


> The clean-up crew in full Hazmat suits were interesting to say the least. Quite the experience.
> 
> BTW, if you do crap your pants on the plane, tying a sweatshirt around your waist doesn't hide the evidence. Just an FYI...



ahahahahaha..he had a really shitty day


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> With stories like that who could blame you.
> 
> I've only flown a few times, one of the times ties back into the thread topic.  We had just backed away from the terminal and started towards the runway when all of the sudden a guy comes running up the aisle towards the bathroom, much to the displeasure of the stewardess who was chasing after him.  Turns out he wasn't feeling well and had crapped his pants.  Once he was done in the bathroom he tried to go back to his seat like nothing was wrong and insist that he was fine to fly.  They practically had to get security to remove the guy.  My parents were sitting right behind him and said the smell was horrible.  Needless to say that we had to go back to the terminal so that they could unload Mr. crap pants and his wife and kids (imagine telling that story to your friends when you finally get back home :lol: ) and let the cleaning crew come in and decontaminate the plane.  It was an interesting way to start a vacation to say the least.



Did they drop the oxygen masks for you?


----------



## Mapnut (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh good, I was going to complain about another thread hijack but now we're back from barfing to pooping.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2009)

Mapnut said:


> Oh good, I was going to complain about another thread hijack but now we're back from barfing to pooping.



I always try to get threads back on topic. 8)


----------



## JimG. (Sep 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> With stories like that who could blame you.
> 
> I've only flown a few times, one of the times ties back into the thread topic.  We had just backed away from the terminal and started towards the runway when all of the sudden a guy comes running up the aisle towards the bathroom, much to the displeasure of the stewardess who was chasing after him.  Turns out he wasn't feeling well and had crapped his pants.  Once he was done in the bathroom he tried to go back to his seat like nothing was wrong and insist that he was fine to fly.  They practically had to get security to remove the guy.  My parents were sitting right behind him and said the smell was horrible.  Needless to say that we had to go back to the terminal so that they could unload Mr. crap pants and his wife and kids (imagine telling that story to your friends when you finally get back home :lol: ) and let the cleaning crew come in and decontaminate the plane.  It was an interesting way to start a vacation to say the least.



Killer segue back to pooping.


----------



## kingslug (Sep 5, 2009)

I found a Tom Carvel on the top of the tank in a bathroom at Kitchsteinhorn Austria...I think the hypo needle on the floor may have contributed to ....the error. Weird shyt goes on in Europe.


----------



## faceplant (Sep 5, 2009)

Geoff said:


>




.
this is a good reason to always * look before you leak*



.


----------

